# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending March 27, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trading steady. Trade activity and demand
was light. Mild temperatures has grass springing up and livestock
is chasing after every sprout. Pellet sales were steady with light to
moderate demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 200.00/ton. Good-Premium Grass small
square bales 115.00-120.00/ton Round bales Premium 140.00/ton, Good
85.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated
alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 215.00-218.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 180.00-200.00/ton, Good
Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-80.00/ton, Ground and delivered to feedlots
120.00-125.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 210.00-
215.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, all hay classes were steady on a light supply.
Buyer demand and trade activity was light to moderate.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 200.00 180.00-200.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium ------------- 140.00
Good 110.00 75.00-85.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 210.00-215.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

